# AutoCruise StarSpirit 2006 - Technical & Handbook



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

Good Evening experienced Autocruise Owners

I have put my dhobie mark on a 2006 Autocruise Star Spirit with very low mileage indeed - hardly been anywhere and looks it, but they are having trouble turning up the handbook and technical manual. I'm a tad concerned because the service history such as it is might be an integral part!

Is there any kind soul with such a van willing to lend me their Handbook and / or Technical book to copy. I can scan it at home immediately I receive it and I will return it without delay ... by carrier or Registered post ... and I promise the utmost care.

My Bona Fides? I'll gladly send fullest of details to a lender: or you can ask Nuke and I will be glad for him to release my data to a lender on request.

Any advice would be most welcome but the book would be gold dust: I haven't seen any advice on getting such a Pre-Swift handbook /tech manual in the Autosleeper Forum where there is lots of good advice in general but if I missed it please point. 

Sadly the new Autocruise owners Swift cannot help!

Please help

Yours aye

Daedalas


----------

